# F/S 90 gallon, reef ready tank $100 48"x18"x24"



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

90G tank 48"x18"x24" "all glass" brand The tank is drilled in 3 corners, which are currently covered with glass and siliconed. So, it is watertight. But will come off with a sharp exacto knife, so sump ready. The glass is in good condition with a few tiny scratches, that are only visible upon close inspection.

I also have 3 bulkheads for the corresponding drill holes.

90G $100

I can fit the 90 in my car and can deliver, after "cash in hand" + gas money. Gas price will vary depending on where you live. I will try and make the fairest gas estimate I can. I'm not charging a fee, just a reasonable gas price. Even though the tank is a big PITA to move. Both sides need to be happy after the sale right?
90G









______________________________________________

48" 220W light fixture $45 *****SOLD******

40G + mesh top ************SOLD************

40G + top $40 ************sold**************

40G


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

Daily Bump


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

pictures added


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

still available.


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

bump......


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

Changed the terms a bit.


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

Price drop, can also deliver, but read the first post, as conditions apply.


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

Bump.......


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

Light fixture SOLD


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

-bumpitty-


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

ba dump bump


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

..............bump


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

...bump.....


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

.....bump....


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

What are the dimensions of the 40 gallon?


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

terrarium is sold


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

bimp bamp bump


----------

